# Lignum Vitae Big Horn Sheep (john Rambo)



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

this one is not quite done yet but here she is! its up in the air as to what type of finish the resins in the lignum will permit, in the photos i have 1 coat of a poly/oil blend, i dipped not coated the PFS so it was totally covered in all orifices, as she dries it seems that in some areas the lignum is rejecting the finish turning white. but! i really needed to finish the ss because lignum has beautiful grain but was not showing due to the nature of the dark resins.







ouch thats gotta hurt! but if you look closely she does have a tail.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Man that is awesome, the carving is great. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow! thanks i appreciate that Chris


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Mon oh man, that is just too cool.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

thanks so much Henry, PFS's need a little flavor


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool and original!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Cool and original!


thanks DH


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

John Rambo approves. Nice work


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> John Rambo approves. Nice work


lol thanks steve, she will get better, its just rough yet


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very impressive . looks like a lil chess piece .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> very impressive . looks like a lil chess piece .


thanks Imperial, it would have stood but i carved a tail on its rear lol


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I haven't seen one like that before, Nice!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I haven't seen one like that before, Nice!


thanks Bill, zesting up the ole PFS


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That looks so cool. One of my other hobbies is wood carving and that is a great inspiration and an awesome piece, I will have to try that sort of thing one day.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> That looks so cool. One of my other hobbies is wood carving and that is a great inspiration and an awesome piece, I will have to try that sort of thing one day.


well get busy, get the mind and hands working, i am sure we would all like to see what you come up with.

and thanks


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I am thinking about doing a rabbit with big ears and because I still need to get a piece of wood to do it I thought I would ask you how that sounds (it would be a cartoonish rabbit like bugs bunny or something like that. If it sounds like a good idea let me know. And if you have a better idea please mention it, thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> I am thinking about doing a rabbit with big ears and because I still need to get a piece of wood to do it I thought I would ask you how that sounds (it would be a cartoonish rabbit like bugs bunny or something like that. If it sounds like a good idea let me know. And if you have a better idea please mention it, thanks


all ideas are great, would you use the ears as the forks? that would add to the effect?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


>


moooooo moooooo


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

You did a wonderful job at carving that slingshot and you know me I love PFS!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Very nice job newconvert. Did you do most of the carving with a dremel? just wondering since LV is so dense.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> You did a wonderful job at carving that slingshot and you know me I love PFS!


coming from another PFS lover that means alot


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> Very nice job newconvert. Did you do most of the carving with a dremel? just wondering since LV is so dense.


the body with a dremel, the head-horns with drill, the face with my buck 112


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like a lot of painful knife strokes. I admire the worksmanship


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

filipino_saltik said:


> Looks like a lot of painful knife strokes. I admire the worksmanship


thank you, lets just call it a learning experience lol


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

very nice, i like it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

joseph_curwen said:


> very nice, i like it


thank you


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like it's coming along pretty good NC! Cool design Bud! Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Looks like it's coming along pretty good NC! Cool design Bud! Flatband


thanks, i think i am gonna do a gloss finish on this one the grain is very nice, but because of the natural oils it is drying very slow, i wanted to have finish photos up by now.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

newconvert said:


> I am thinking about doing a rabbit with big ears and because I still need to get a piece of wood to do it I thought I would ask you how that sounds (it would be a cartoonish rabbit like bugs bunny or something like that. If it sounds like a good idea let me know. And if you have a better idea please mention it, thanks


all ideas are great, would you use the ears as the forks? that would add to the effect?
[/quote]
yes that was my intention to use the ears as the forks, I will get started as soon as I can find a suitable branch


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good for you


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

as suspected the lignum had a problem taking a finish, i suspect the oil. anyway i spent maybe an hour today polishing my wood! as i did i saw that the tacky surface that was coming off was a greenish blue? that what was causing the wood to look hazy white. so below are photos of the ss in its unpolished state, if it does dry in the next day or 2 i will attempt a poly only finish, band it up and show the finished ss.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hey guys, after hours of polishing i discovered what i was doing was smoothing the resigns,so it might take a while but i think it will just be left with its own natural oils and resins, i banded it up and shot it, simply marvelous! PFS's are great fun to shoot, but because i am playing with all methods of shooting, now branching into butterfly i still do not know which is my favorite way to shoot, or which is my favorite ss, and i shoot them all accurately of course i am not at competition levels, but that might come once i figure out what is best suited for me.








THE END!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

That's an unique piece, great work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

AKLEIN said:


> Very cool


 glad you like it


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

joseph_curwen said:


> nice job!


i just noticed it looks like its wearing a bonnett


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Creativity, hardwood, very careful details and pfs, this fellow is a masterpiece.

Great job newconvert









cheers .... Alf


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Creativity, hardwood, very careful details and pfs, this fellow is a masterpiece.
> 
> Great job newconvert
> 
> ...


one day? one day? i want to try to copy the sling in your photo avatar, now that one is art!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool and different. I like the natural finish on it. I was checking the two boards I got, If careful in laying them out , I can probably get 4 good sized Pocket Shooters. I'm liking the grain on that wood. I think you gave me the incentive to slice mine up Convert! Thanks Bud, Flatband


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Cool and different. I like the natural finish on it. I was checking the two boards I got, If careful in laying them out , I can probably get 4 good sized Pocket Shooters. I'm liking the grain on that wood. I think you gave me the incentive to slice mine up Convert! Thanks Bud, Flatband


thanks, and glad to be of help FB


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work mate, I like the unconventional shape and it looks a great shooter too.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Very good work mate, I like the unconventional shape and it looks a great shooter too.


unconventional, yes! you got it! and yes it does shoot well, thanks Bob


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

a side note: i have mentioned the thick resin, the pungent lemony fruity odor, the fact that it is both skin and sinus allergen. well i found out today it has 1 more charming characteristic to it. the clothes i used to work with the wood turned shades of blue, my brown carharts are green in spots, and i now have 1 pair of tighty whities that are a very cute baby blue, they smell lemony too........................ lucky ladies


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you wear undies ? shouldnt you at least wear a bib or something when staining your wood ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> you wear undies ? shouldnt you at least wear a bib or something when staining your wood ?


i didnt know you would catch on!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice job newconvert looks good


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mckee said:


> Nice job newconvert looks good


thanks, its nice to be done, it was a bit of a bear to complete.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

the finished thing looks great


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> the finished thing looks great


thanks Jax


----------

